

Ask HN: Subscription management service - sirrocco

Hi, 
I'm looking for a subscription service that integrates with PayPal and has stuff like : 
        - cupons
	- discounts
	- X$/m plan
	- unlimited plan - multiple accounts
	- promotion for periods<p>I've found spreedly so far, that seems to match most of these , any others you know of ?<p>Chargify doesn't do PayPal , and neither does cheddargetter.
======
vgurgov
We are using PayPal Subscription API itself. It easy and supports some of the
stuff you listed, but some has deeper integration with our system/easier to
implement on our side.

Cons: Its PayPal. Pros: You sorta asked for PayPal

------
thetylerhayes
As an independent computer technician, I used to just use PayPal for my
website and Square for in-person transactions. Yes, PayPal requires a little
bit more work, but then you don't have to pay a middle-man to operate between
you and a, well, other middle-man.

------
cothinkit
<http://recurly.com/> works with paypal :)

~~~
wccrawford
Plans like those always bug me. You actually pay a LOT more for 201
transactions than 200.

200 = $29+$40 = $69

201 = $69+$20.10 = $89.10

Gaining 1 more customer would cost me almost $20!

------
DenisM
I'm developing a subs management system for iPhone apps (so Apple is
processing payments). I do it for my own use, but ping me if you have
interest.

